# Casting for kings.....



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

I'll be back on the East side next week, Monday and Tuesday. I'm gonna hit Oscoda either Sunday night or Monday night, anybody else gonna be out?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

If i can swing it, I'll try to meet up with ya.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Hopefully the boards are fixed by then, no way I'm fishing the south pier!


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Not yet junior! For a small fee I can arrange a taxi out, the trip out is free but that ride back will cost ya! (LOL) We seen a new way to fish the spillway Fri., there were two kids fishing with a bell sinker and 4 yes 4 treble hooks above it, they even put a couple twister tails on one treble to entice the fish. There wasn't anything but carp up in there, I think they were practicing for the run.


----------



## Fishslayer5789 (Mar 1, 2007)

Good luck out there! I'm sort of interested in this report because I'm gonna go back to school in a couple weeks where I'm kind of limited to the east side. If you have the time AS, pm me on how you do, good or bad. Thanks.


----------



## snowman11 (Nov 21, 2006)

Slodrift said:


> Not yet junior! For a small fee I can arrange a taxi out, the trip out is free but that ride back will cost ya! (LOL) We seen a new way to fish the spillway Fri., there were two kids fishing with a bell sinker and 4 yes 4 treble hooks above it, they even put a couple twister tails on one treble to entice the fish. There wasn't anything but carp up in there, I think they were practicing for the run.


This year I'm planning on building a dragline. I'm going to cast out a few 12 lb cannonballs with a gill net attached. That's legal isn't it?


----------



## MapleRiverSalmon (Aug 19, 2007)

John. Is there any way we can rig something up to get out there. Like two by fours with ropes and hooks. Like a suspension bridge?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

The boards are just chains screwed into solid wood planks. They were no problem to cross, and worked great. The north pier is by far the better pier for salmon there. There's supposed to be a decent north wind that night, and a nearly full moon. I think it might be decent fishing......


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

I may run up Mon. night depending on work. I probobly won't get there till after midnight, and fish till daylight off south pier. Haven't been there in a couple years, sounds good.


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Ralph check your PMs


----------



## outdoorsman121 (Aug 27, 2008)

*I havent fished the ausable in about 10 years for salmon. was wondering if any good runs come up any more? i fished tippy dam and downstream and was hooked on the abundance of fish. i have a group of guys coming up the 19th and 20th who never river fished before. was wonderin if anyone can give me some info on holes ? i know a bunch myself but things change as well as baits. anyone willing to help me out? i'd appreciate it , by the way we are catch and release only.:help:*


----------



## mkroulik (Jan 14, 2003)

am I reading this right? Did someone remove the boards on the north pier?

Thanks

Mike


----------



## Slodrift (Oct 28, 2006)

Yes they did, about a month ago.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Should be some fish hittin' the river right now, it's at 2500. When it comes down, run big bags at first light up at the dam.....or hit the piers right now.


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

i went yesterday all day started at mouth worked my way to the dam, i didnt see squat coming up the river, water was warm too


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> i went yesterday all day started at mouth worked my way to the dam, i didnt see squat coming up the river, water was warm too


Doesn't mean anything, you don't often see the early fish, there's not big numbers. Of course the waters warm, summer just got over and there's 6 impoundments on the river! It's at 71 and dropping right now, there _are_ kings in there. I seen my first river fish last year on September 3, and bet they were there alittle earlier as well. Last summer was much warmer then this summer.....


----------



## HemlockNailer (Dec 22, 2000)

The river is up after the heavy rain on thursday. Good current and stained water. A few salmon are being taken by trollers at the mouth. Night time air temps are dropping and water temps should start coming down as well.


----------

